# 2 MoRe TeRnEtzi!!!!!!



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ops I meant George...... blotch.......To fast on the keyboard.

Acclimating prior to tank transfer









Mixed tank WHOOHOO!









Just bought any takers shes for SALE! Female Motoro.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice hollywood







...how big is your tank you have them in?and damn i like the shoal of bucktooths you have..very nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Just posted damn your fast Pack......

Its a 40 gal with a 850 gal/hr pump quite fast but they manage. They are about 5"-6". The tank has natural sand overflowing on two pieces of driftwood.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice arnold, that one has a massive snout


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Just posted damn your fast Pack......
> 
> Its a 40 gal with a 850 gal/hr pump quite fast but they manage. They are about 5"-6". The tank has natural sand overflowing on two pieces of driftwood.


hahaha..

nice are they the only p's in that tank?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nah. Theres about 15 1" reds, I keep them well fed so they dont fin nip. Its a temp setup. I would rather place them in with a smaller crowd then to place them in an existing larger ternetzi shoal.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn that's crazy...i haven't see your name in a while HOLLYWOOD...

nice fish!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Crazy set up with the size differential, but very cool









Joe


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I like pushing the envelope. Its fun to stretch the limits while providing adequate food and filtration.

GFCT, ya took a break from PF.NET and got hooked on PFURY.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

yeah...i kinda board hop now..

good to see you still have some sweets fish and setups!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice editions, Arnold!!! Are the new Terns just temporarily housed in the Exo tank?? I see theres babies in there too.. trip!! NIce man.. very nice!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice tern's


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice: that must be one of the best temporary setups I've seen....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

those are some nice fish you have there.
wes


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Terns and Stingray...try not to push the envelope too much!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Honestly... have you lost any of your small guys?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Arnold has been keeping and breeding p's forever. Its a privledge to have him posting here!









Nice terns man!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Cypher,

Only loss from the small guys are from each other. At that size they tend to feast on each other unless I keep a good feeding schedule. Ive noticed that even with the strong water flow (850 gph) they still manage to nip each other. P's will be P's

Arnold


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Arnold what size were you bigger Terns again? Do you plan to keep a Ternetzi only shoal I assume?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nate,

They are pushing 6" and yes ternetzi only tank.


----------

